# Altima Dead Pedals



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

hey, just wondering if anyone made a dead pedal for our cars. i do a LOT of 'spirited driving' and hate ending up squished against my door or on my center console. i know i should get a racing seat, but i think a dead pedal would be a great improvement. i think a few months ago there was someone that made them; watson maybe? but i forgot. anyway, help would be appreciated!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Wild Willy's Pedals

i know people with this product and they love it. dudes a good guy too.


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

^ I got some pedals from him. Good guy. Good product.


I actually have a dead pedal from him I'm not using. It's the tall, rectangular one (350Z Replica). Let me know if you want it.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

ty so much guys!
does the dead pedal fit the altima well?


----------



## Suicidalspd99 (Jul 20, 2005)

I checked out his site and I think I am gonna order the manual set with the dead pedal


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

from what i understand, he makes them specifically for the altima...


----------

